# Salzburg Festival



## salzburginfo

The festival starts on July 25th and lasts till August 30th, 2010. It is a special year, because Salzburg Festival will celebrate its 90th anniversary. I am sure, it is going to be a wonderful festival and the occasion will call for a celebration that will not only last for weeks but also incorporate the entire city. I wonder, if one of you guys have ever been there? Or would you like to go there? Let me know, I am really interested in your opinion.


----------



## GraemeG

Yes, I've been, in 1989. Karajan died 6 weeks before the festival started, and although I'd failed to get a ticket to his programmed Bruckner 8, when I got to the venue, plenty of folks were ready to offload the tickets. Carlo Maria Giulini was his 'replacement', which was lovely, although Bruckner 8 was gone, replaced by Brahms 3 & 4. Possibly the most peculiar programme I've ever listened to.

Maurizio Pollini played the Schubert G major sonata (D894). Transfixing experience. There was a 20-minute ovation at the end of the concert.

And it was my first ever hearing of the Vienna Phil. With James Levine, they played Mahler 2. Staggering.

I recall ticket prices being pretty horrendous back then. Perhaps with the general collapse of the classical music industry (Salzburg seemed to be a record-company-driven event in the 80s) things are different now?
cheers,
G


----------

